# Retirement village



## ph72 (May 1, 2011)

Hi All
mum and husband are looking at retiring to famagusta from the UK and would like a retirement village or similar are there such things like this and if so which area would they be looking 
thanks


----------



## ph72 (May 1, 2011)

Looking around Napa area within 20 mins drive or somewhere better for older people


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Never heard of a 'retirement village' in Cyprus. 
Ayia Thekla near Ayia Napa has quite a few retirees as does Kapparis, Pernera, Protaras and all the surrounding villages. Although be warned Pernera and Protaras are pretty much dead during the winter months with only a few bars and restaurants staying open. They really need to come over for a stay, drive around and see which area they like best, call into bars and restaurants and talk to the 'locals' to see what's available for them in each village.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

There is the 'Eden Seniors Resort' at Tersefanou - about 12km to the west of Larnaca. I don't know of any retirement villages or developments.

Regards


----------



## ph72 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks don't think that quite what there looking for as it says rehabilitation centre there both 66 and fit and healthy. I've told them to move into my 2 bed apartment over the winter before you sale up in the UK and look around Napa area but mum seems reluctant to do this


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

As I understand it, a retirement ‘village’ in the UK is actually a development where residents must be aged 55 or over to live there. This is mandated by the Developer.

There is nothing in Cyprus, to my knowledge, which is like this, although there are UK Expat retirees here, many of whom live within the same development, which may appear to fit the bill.

I would suggest that the important things for your parents to think about, whichever location they end up choosing, are proximity to facilities like a bank, hospital, doctor and shops. In addition, whilst they may be perfectly able to drive at present, availability of public transport may also become a factor in the future in deciding where to live. 

Your advice to them about staying temporarily in your apartment seems to be the most sensible way to proceed, to be honest.]


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

ph72 - adding to what David & Letitia have said I advise your parents to avoid tourist developments and live in a residential area.

Properties in tourist developments are often empty for much of the year and/or rented to holidaymakers. The need to live somewhere where they have permanent neighbours to make friends and avoid the possibility of noisy tourists.

Personally much prefer living in a Cypriot area (all my neighbours are Cypriot) and we get on very well.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a proper retirement village planned for Tsada Village in the very near future.
The permissions etc are all in place and the infrastructure (roads) already done.

The developers are just trying to raise a little more finance before starting building but there is already a lot of interest. We have a list of people waiting to be informed when building starts.


----------

